# More Eqpt



## Jumper (Jul 12, 2008)

Out back of the truck shop


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Southern Saskatchewan, Egypt same thing just one is Colder lol!No seriously I know what you mean! just having some fun! Friend of mine just got back from the middle east was working on some heavy equipment, They were so proud of how big the stuff was until he told them about the tar sands.Where were those pic's taken? I see your from the fort.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 12, 2008)

Albian Sands Muskeg River Mine


----------

